# Alternatives to Music Choice and XM Radio???



## Spridle (Sep 5, 2007)

Are there any alternatives to Music Choice and XM Radio that truly offer CD-quality current music streaming without commercials and voice-overs? Music Choice (through Comcast cable for me) sounds so bad it is almost unlistenable on a good quality sound system. So is XM Radio (I previously had with DirectTV) and is has commercials, voice-overs and announcements which I can't stand.

I listen to mostly hit list/top 40, today's country, easy jazz and classical. I live in Houston.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I guess it depends on what channels you listen to. I listen to XM and the quality has always been very good to me. I can't tell ya the last time I heard a commercial, but I listen to channels 46 and 49, which are both commercial free.

Sounds like your best alternative to MC and XM is the traditional CD. :T


----------



## imbeaujp (Oct 20, 2007)

Hello, got the Pioneer Inno Portable XM Satellite Radio hooked up to my Rotel and the sound is verry nice, and yes there is commercial free chanel and some with little few animation.

My number one XM station is Fred on 49 (alternative music from the 80).


----------



## Spridle (Sep 5, 2007)

Would it make any difference using the analog outputs from my Scientific Atlanta 8600HD cable box instead of the digital output? I wonder if any compression is performed in the set top box going to the digital output?


----------

